# C59 vs EPS?



## kingfisher (Mar 6, 2009)

Has anybody got first hand experience how these two bikes compare? 

For what it's worth, I own EPS, and it's hard for me to believe a bike could surpass it.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Hold that thought....I will be writting about this on my blog soon.!


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes I have ridden both and although they are similar, they are also quite different.


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 6, 2009)

More info please!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I have already written an indepth review on the EPS. Once my C59 arrives, I will conduct a side by side review!


----------

